# attitude vs nirvana



## dirtysox (Jul 12, 2009)

Currently in the middle of a poor, nirvana- papaya grow, the seeds were acquired unsexed from the attitude.  The plants have been growing slowly and with problems, however,  previously I have had 2 successful grows with different strains, from different farms, but from the attitude.  The papaya, I cant seem to get right.  I also want to mention this is the first time trying a nirvana product.
Wanting to start a new batch of beans, would there be a benefit of ordering direct from nirvana, and this time getting the feminized?  Perhaps, I would receive better seed stock that way?
The reason I ask, is that, I think I just may have received old and/or bad genitics, and I am apprehensive of ordering more Nirvana product, being worried it will be the same results next time, (poor growth).  Im sure Nirvana is great, and it may be my fault for the poor growth, but I havent seen this before and dont want to see it again.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 15, 2009)

Attitude is just a seed bank. They don't actually _make_ anything. If you are ordering Nirvana seeds from attitude, then Nirvana is where they came from.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2009)

Every grow that I have ever seen of Nirvana beans is always a good grow.


----------



## JBonez (Jul 19, 2009)

you cant blame the attitude for selling you Nirvanas seeds, then say that the seeds suck because the attitude sold them to you.

plants that dont grow well are a result of someone not properly growing them.


----------



## dirtysox (Jul 19, 2009)

sometimes i feel like im talkin to mud


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 26, 2009)

I always order right from Gypsi Nirvana and have never had a problem.  Ive grown the Papaya, Afghani, White Rhino, Ak48, Blue Mystic and loved them all.  I just got some Top44 and PPP from them too.  Definitely good genetics.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Jul 27, 2009)

It's always best to get them DIRECT from the source. That way there is less chance of you getting "old stock" (beans that have been around for a year or more).
If you want Nirvana's go to THEIR site not Gypme Ripoff. JMO

YJ


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2009)

dirtysox said:
			
		

> sometimes i feel like im talkin to mud


:confused2:


----------

